# Uber Charges Pax 100 Times The Actual Fare



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/tech...dollars/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.6e20701fcc82
Technology company!


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Google Calendar was down for hours after major outage

https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/18/18683625/google-calendar-down-worldwide-outage-404-error
Technology company !

Apple Down

https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/4/2...down-find-my-iphone-service-disruption-outage
Technology company!

Conclusion

*An error doesn't become a mistake until you refuse to correct it.*


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Doesn't sound like Apple and Google overcharged their customers......


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Illini said:


> Doesn't sound like Apple and Google overcharged their customers......


."._Uber said the glitch has been fixed and fare corrected"_


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I wonder how many accounts were over drafted and how many transactions later in the day were denied over this?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I wonder how many accounts were over drafted and how many transactions later in the day were denied over this?


Seriously? You "wonder" about THAT.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I hope everyone in that picture goes bankrupt and struggle to make ends meet when they’re old.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

AvisDeene said:


> I hope everyone in that picture goes bankrupt and struggle to make ends meet when they're old.


I wish for them to have their assets seized and get black-listed from their industries over being theives (and or being disbarred in the case of the lawyers)

Then i want them to go to jail and not be able to afford to get bailed out cause they have no money and no assets to put up for bail.

Then when they get out they find their fortunes have evaporated into the ethos and they are jobless broke and the cab companies won't even hire them (for obvious reasons)


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/tech...-resulting-crosstown-fares-thousands-dollars/










One passenger said she paid $1,308 for a $13.08 fare. Decimal points matter.

In one of the *worst *instances, a man said his wife was charged *$9,672 *for a trip that would have cost $96.72.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/beta.w...stown-fares-thousands-dollars/?outputType=amp
> *Uber glitch charges passengers 100 times the advertised price, resulting in crosstown fares in the thousands of dollars*
> *One passenger said she paid $1,308 for a $13.08 fare. Decimal points matter.
> 
> In one of the worst instances, a man said his wife was charged $9,672 for a trip that would have cost $96.72.*


Well that's interesting as but did they tip?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

I can be wrong but imma call bullshit on that charge of nearly $10,000 on someone’s credit card. 

Unless you’re rich as hell with a black card, there is no way a credit card company will let that transaction process.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I can be wrong but imma call bullshit on that charge of nearly $10,000 on someone's credit card.
> 
> Unless you're rich as hell with a black card, there is no way a credit card company will let that transaction process.


You're probably right lol, especially under the category of transportation. Most of them through the post sparked a fraud alert on their card


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

That’s a lot of ride credits to be receiving. Those drivers definitely aren’t going to be happy with the percentage they received on those fares.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> That's a lot of ride credits to be receiving.


What I really wanted to know was if anything glitched to any drivers cash out, but the reporter didnt really disclose


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

So a $5 tip became $500?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Illini said:


> So a $5 tip became $500?


From the post it seems only the principal amount was multiplied

But maybe


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> You're probably right lol, especially under the category of transportation. Most of them through the post sparked a fraud alert on their card


Lol ? you know f'ckery is at work when your credit card company start texting you.

"So where you at?", 
"You trying to buy computer?"..... ? 
"You think you can give us a call".


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Lol ? you know f'ckery is at work when your credit card company start texting you.
> 
> "So where you at?",
> "You trying to buy computer?"..... ?
> "You think you can give us a call".


PNC: Uber? You're on your own, thanks for banking with us

Text UBER to authorize Uber to "glitch" more funds. Text HELP for ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Well that's interesting as but did they tip?


Probably n*ot *


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm not rich at all and I have $10K limits on a few cards, if you have really good credit they just up your limits.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I can be wrong but imma call bullshit on that charge of nearly $10,000 on someone's credit card.
> 
> Unless you're rich as hell with a black card, there is no way a credit card company will let that transaction process.


$10k isn't that uncommon on credit cards. If you keep your credit files spotless, balance your usage, get your average account age up, etc., it's actually pretty easy. (but it takes a very long time)


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> $10k isn't that uncommon on credit cards. If you keep your credit files spotless, balance your usage, get your average account age up, etc., it's actually pretty easy. (but it takes a very long time)


I think the point flew over your head....

Having a credit limit over 10k, even 20k is easy but not the point.

Making a transaction of 10k will be declined because of high potential of fraud, rather if you had the limit or not.

The exception is rich black card holders who's normal shopping habits are outrageous sums, usually celebrities.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I think the point flew over your head....
> 
> Having a credit limit over 10k, even 20k is easy but not the point.
> 
> ...


Was that an actual charge that was processed, or was it just a pre-authorization?

A pre-auth can get rolled through easily to ensure that funds are actually available. The actual charge rolling through may be questioned, but it depends on your card issuer and their policies.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Was that an actual charge that was processed, or was it just a pre-authorization?
> 
> A pre-auth can get rolled through easily to ensure that funds are actually available. The actual charge rolling through may be questioned, but it depends on your card issuer and their policies.


Go try and buy a boat on your credit card and see what happens.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Go try and buy a boat on your credit card and see what happens.


I buy cars ( and sometimes boats) all the time via Credit cards. Depending on your habits, a 10,000 charge might go through unchecked. I have a $25,000 visa card. I do a lot of wholesaling.

The Goober app glitches every week. The only news here is that it affected Passengers this time.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

SFOspeedracer said:


> From the post it seems only the principal amount was multiplied
> 
> But maybe


Which makes me curious why the actual fare and the tip would be separate in a way that if the fare is that high why wouldn't the tip selected be affected?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Go try and buy a boat on your credit card and see what happens.


Theoretically I could put a boat on my card, but I'd prefer to either finance at a much lower interest rate, or just pay cash.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Brooklyn said:


> Which makes me curious why the actual fare and the tip would be separate in a way that if the fare is that high why wouldn't the tip selected be affected?


Maybe it works two ways. I think you just hit an important topic which MIGHT explain the strange reports some drivers have posted about getting a *one cent tip!!!!*


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

They finally promoted Rohit to lead developer!


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

goneubering said:


> Maybe it works two ways. I think you just hit an important topic which MIGHT explain the strange reports some drivers have posted about getting a *one cent tip!!!!*


But either way... the way I believe it would be set up and sounds most logical is that the total fare would be

X = percentage customer chooses

Total = fare + (fare * .X)

If the tip isn't being affected by the fare.. then how/where is it being calculated if there's no direct correlation in % of the fare?

I think drivers who experienced this should chime in with some screenshots... this could be interesting.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

In other news: Uber computer glitch pays drivers 20% of gross. Henchmen were dispatched to over-remunerated drivers to demand they pay-up or get knee-capped.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Was that an actual charge that was processed, or was it just a pre-authorization?
> 
> A pre-auth can get rolled through easily to ensure that funds are actually available. The actual charge rolling through may be questioned, but it depends on your card issuer and their policies.


I agree with you. I just bought a house and had to make some major purchases on multiple credit cards. None declined.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

We all know the driver's side did not glitch. Everyone would have been posting their shots on here.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Brooklyn said:


> But either way... the way I believe it would be set up and sounds most logical is that the total fare would be
> 
> X = percentage customer chooses
> 
> ...


All I know is some drivers have reported getting a one cent tip which makes ZERO sense. I believe it's a case of being two digits off in the wrong direction. In my opinion no rider would tip a penny. Those penny tips should have been for a dollar.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I'd cash out and face the consequences later!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

goneubering said:


> All I know is some drivers have reported getting a one cent tip which makes ZERO sense. I believe it's a case of being two digits off in the wrong direction. In my opinion no rider would tip a penny. Those penny tips should have been for a dollar.


A ***** whom I ejected left me a 1 cent tip; I assume it was to try to make me feel bad. Little did he know that his tip was greater than the tip amount of 95% of pax.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> A ***** whom I ejected left me a 1 cent tip; I assume it was to try to make me feel bad. Little did he know that his tip was greater than the tip amount of 95% of pax.


So that was legit. However I thought other drivers have reported getting a one cent tip when it seemed like an error.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Theoretically I could put a boat on my card, but I'd prefer to either finance at a much lower interest rate, or just pay cash.


I agree with both you and @TheDevilisaParttimer about if a card would decline or authorize due to a large payment, but don't most major banks categorize transactions nowadays? Like fast food, grocery, etc .. Major purchases like boat or furniture for a house makes sense, but under transportation I would think that any bank supporting the card would suspect fraud, especially if the user has utilized rideshare before


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> I buy cars ( and sometimes boats) all the time via Credit cards. Depending on your habits, a 10,000 charge might go through unchecked. I have a $25,000 visa card. I do a lot of wholesaling.
> 
> The Goober app glitches every week. The only news here is that it affected Passengers this time.


Then you forget that when you first brought a 10k boat on a 25k visa they called you.

As someone who worked banking, I can tell you this is a real thing.

Someone who has a 30k limit brought his fiancée's engagement ring to the tune of 10k on his card. Chase denied it because they thought it was fraud. He called and confirmed and they ran it again there. Problem was when he was doing it on the portal the first time there was extra points he would have gotten.

But because they ran it via phone they denied him the points.

Long story short. They do this. I've also seen this happen to both visa, MasterCard and Amex when customers were traveling (and our bags aren't cheap).

I myself have pretty high cls. 25-38k each...and if I were going to purchase something bigger then 5k, I would probably call to give them a heads up. I don't make it a habit to charge anything greater then 5k.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Instant pay! Severance pay!


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Illini said:


> So a $5 tip became $500?


That would make me jump out of the car and open the door for you :laugh:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Then you forget that when you first brought a 10k boat on a 25k visa they called you.
> 
> As someone who worked banking, I can tell you this is a real thing.
> 
> ...


That would have been long before cell phones. ( actually I still have my brick) I make it a habit to never charge anything LESS than $5,000.

Of course banks check on changes in usage or large sums, as they should. I do a lot of things all around the world, I monitor my activities ( currently working on a couple of charges set up on a hacked card now) and my banks sometimes ask about weird usages in Lagos or Opuwo even when I tell them I will be there.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

WinterFlower said:


> That would make me jump out of the car and open the door for you :laugh:


And roll out red carpet


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> That would have been long before cell phones. ( actually I still have my brick) I make it a habit to never charge anything LESS than $5,000.
> 
> Of course banks check on changes in usage or large sums, as they should. I do a lot of things all around the world, I monitor my activities ( currently working on a couple of charges set up on a hacked card now) and my banks sometimes ask about weird usages in Lagos or Opuwo even when I tell them I will be there.


Nah, that only happens a few years ago. 2015.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I can be wrong but imma call bullshit on that charge of nearly $10,000 on someone's credit card.
> 
> Unless you're rich as hell with a black card, there is no way a credit card company will let that transaction process.


wrong. I bought a car once with my credit card. no questions asked. and it was MasterCard


----------



## BiggerDog (May 26, 2016)

They are finally paying full faire.


----------

